# Fabric Softener (Dryer) Sheets Are Toxic!?!



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've read the list of items which are toxic to pets several times, but it just didn't sink in until today that fabric softener sheets are toxic. I just looked on my box of Bounce fabric softener sheets and it says on the box to keep out of reach of toddlers and pets.


American Hospital Association's "Ten Tips For A Poison Safe Household" at healthypet.com




Joy


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I had no idea either! thanks for the info!

But I hear these make wonderful mosquito repellents? My friend swears by them and keeps one or two stuffed in her pockets whenever she goes camping and such. That was random.. but just fyi :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, I've heard they are toxic...and dogs are attracted to them like magnets. I buy the "eco-friendly" ones so I don't know if they are also toxic, but when I fold clothes London digs in the pile hunting down the dryer sheets. Of course I supervise her and don't let her actually chew on them once she finds them! lol


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

What makes that more scary to me is that I have recently heard tell you should take dryer sheets and rub them on your pet when you have an electrical storm. Supposedly to stop the static electricity that a pet feels over their hair/fur that a human doesn't. If you rub the dryer sheet on them enough to help with the static I would think that would leave enough of the toxins behind for the fluffs to lick off. It doesn't sound like a good thing to do in electric storms to me. 

Thank you for the warning.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, and they are toxic to humans as well. It's disgusting that so many toxic products are being sold. And what about the clothes and stuff that have the dryer sheet residue on them? Who knows whether they have any ongoing toxic effect? I haven't used dryer sheets in years, and my clothes come out of the dryer just fine. 

Between all the chemically scented products and toxic materials, people have to be so careful these days. Maybe it's a blessing for Nikki that I'm so chemically sensitive. We have to use very non toxic, always unscented (unless it's scented with real essential oils) and completely natural - no synthetic products at all in my house, in my food, and food storage containers, and also on my face and body. I also have to use air purifiers and can't use pesticides in my apartment.

It's very difficult to find good products that fit the bill, and it's hard to be around people with perfume, so I usually complain to my hubby about my chemical sensitivity, but now I'm thinking that it is a blessing in disguise, at least for my furbaby!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I had read this in one of my puppy books too. Whenever I wash the blankets from Ava's bed, or the towels I use to dry her after her weekly bath, I never use dryer sheets or any kind of fabric softener.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I had no idea about this either. Thank you Joy for bringing it to our attention. :bysmilie:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I'm so glad this was posted. Every time I do laundry Tess comes in and gets so excited because she wants the bounce sheet. I've been letting her have them and we've even made a game out of it. Zoey gets it from her and they take turns playing with it and tearing it up. I had no idea! I won't be doing that again. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango LOVES dryer sheets. If I drop them, he will try to get them to chew on! 

I dont' use dryer sheets either when I dry Tango and Tillie's bedding.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

After readiing about how toxic fabric softener and dryer sheets are. I went to walmart and bought Simpicity fabric softener which is toxic free. They also have dryer sheets. I thought you all might like to know.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been using these for quite some time: http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/dryer_balls.html I use 4 of them in the dryer. They work and I eliminate residue on our clothing...we all have very sensitive skin to being with...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

^^I use the unscented, dye free, etc kind, but I also got some of those dryer balls when I saw them in bed bath and beyond. I thought it would be nice to have my towels look extra fluffy lol, but how do you stand the noise? I can't use them because of that, it drives me crazy!


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG :shocked: 

I didn't know that! I had a dryer sheet under my puppy's bed pillow! Gasp! Luckily she never sleeps in her bed and prefers mine. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------

